# Leather straps with micro adjustments?



## Rip_Murdock

I love leather straps but find myself using bracelets most often due to the micro-adjustments. My bracelets normally give me adjustment increments of around 2.5mm while my leather straps are usually twice that--around 5mm.

Are there quality leather straps with adjustments as small as 2.5mm? Or are there deployant clasps that will allow for smaller increments of adjustment for a leather strap?

I wish it was not the case but I am persnickety when it comes to the feel of the watch against my wrist. I need it slightly snug. Not tight, not loose. I find with bracelets I can usually dial it in but leather straps are a crap shoot.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Viseguy

Great question.... 🍿


----------



## kpjimmy

502 to Right said:


> I love leather straps but find myself using bracelets most often due to the micro-adjustments. My bracelets normally give me adjustment increments of around 2.5mm while my leather straps are usually twice that--around 5mm.
> 
> Are there quality leather straps with adjustments as small as 2.5mm? Or are there deployant clasps that will allow for smaller increments of adjustment for a leather strap?
> 
> I wish it was not the case but I am persnickety when it comes to the feel of the watch against my wrist. I need it slightly snug. Not tight, not loose. I find with bracelets I can usually dial it in but leather straps are a crap shoot.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


You're on the right path. Use a strap or get a custom strap made to your average wrist size to utilize a buckle that has a few micro adjustment holes. I have a Redrock canvas strap that does this but any custom watch band maker like Clover Straps can make whatever you want.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

I find I'm always in between holes or need a middle ground for when my wrist swells a bit, so I got one of these:










That or your have to find a deployant that uses underside tension against the strap to hold it in place instead of a peg that goes into one of the holes. I think Breitling has this style.

Formex also has a butterfly that has a micro-adjust feature.


----------



## longtimelurker

Formex


----------



## edboner

502 to Right said:


> due to the micro-adjustments.





502 to Right said:


> Are there quality leather straps with adjustments as small as 2.5mm?


These prompted me to make this:


























P.S. This setup also allows the use of a spring-loaded extender for micro adjustment if so desired.


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

That looks like a pretty nice set up for strap adjustments.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

longtimelurker said:


> Formex


Thanks but it looks like they are only available for a strap that is 20mm at the buckle. All of my straps are 16 or 18 at the buckle as the lugs of my main watches are either 20mm or 19mm. And a non-tapering strap is a no go for me.


----------



## PuYang

Try various tang buckles that came with your other straps. Many buckles are slightly different in length. Shorter buckles or longer buckles.

I swap tang buckles to get the ideal fitment per strap, since the positioning holes on every strap can vary (even if the 2 straps are the same length). This isn't the MOST 'cohesive' method (especially if you are dealing with branded/logo buckles), but it has worked for me so far.

I personally have a few 3D printed (in sterling silver, brass, stainless steel, etc) buckles that are various lengths as well, that feature my OWN personal logo  This helps solve brand inconsistencies for the most part. (I pretty much just use my own logo buckles on most strap I use).

EDIT: This method is easiest, and doesn't have any irreversible effects. (Not punching new holes, or requiring you to modify anything).


----------



## gmads

You might have more luck focusing on the clasp vs. the strap. A friction clasp like this:









18mm 16mm 12mm CARTIER Stainless Deployment Buckle Folding Clasp Silver White x1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18mm 16mm 12mm CARTIER Stainless Deployment Buckle Folding Clasp Silver White x1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





But then, you have to focus back on the strap to make sure it isn't too thick at the tip end.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

PuYang said:


> Try various tang buckles that came with your other straps. Many buckles are slightly different in length. Shorter buckles or longer buckles.
> 
> I swap tang buckles to get the ideal fitment per strap, since the positioning holes on every strap can vary (even if the 2 straps are the same length). This isn't the MOST 'cohesive' method (especially if you are dealing with branded/logo buckles), but it has worked for me so far.
> 
> I personally have a few 3D printed (in sterling silver, brass, stainless steel, etc) buckles that are various lengths as well, that feature my OWN personal logo  This helps solve brand inconsistencies for the most part. (I pretty much just use my own logo buckles on most strap I use).
> 
> EDIT: This method is easiest, and doesn't have any irreversible effects. (Not punching new holes, or requiring you to modify anything).


That's a good idea. I have a ridiculous amount of straps and buckles. Maybe I just need to mix and match for the right fit.


----------



## RegularStormy

As mentioned above, find buckles that are longer or shorter than normal. GS is longer than most. 16mm Longines is shorter than most. I like a GS buckle for my Citizen watch... happens to get the right fit. 1 or 2mm makes quite a bit of difference in comfort.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

gmads said:


> You might have more luck focusing on the clasp vs. the strap. A friction clasp like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18mm 16mm 12mm CARTIER Stainless Deployment Buckle Folding Clasp Silver White x1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18mm 16mm 12mm CARTIER Stainless Deployment Buckle Folding Clasp Silver White x1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then, you have to focus back on the strap to make sure it isn't too thick at the tip end.


I can't tell from those photos how it works.


----------



## gmads

502 to Right said:


> I can't tell from those photos how it works.


----------



## gmads

502 to Right said:


> I can't tell from those photos how it works.


Tag also uses a friction deployant clasp. This vendor has options that includes the strap w/clasp (just as an example - I don't have first hand experience with them):






Tag Heuer Watch Strap Replacement Watch Bands Carrera Calibre


Replacement Tag Heuer Watch Bands Strap Leather. Watch Bands for Carrera Calibre Monaco with deployment buckle clasp. Blue, Black, Brown, 19mm, 20mm, 22mm.




dismay.band


----------



## Rip_Murdock

gmads said:


>


Thanks. It looks interesting but unless the strap was custom made with super thin ends I'm not sure that would work with my current straps.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

gmads said:


> Tag also uses a friction deployant clasp. This vendor has options that includes the strap w/clasp (just as an example - I don't have first hand experience with them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Watch Strap Replacement Watch Bands Carrera Calibre
> 
> 
> Replacement Tag Heuer Watch Bands Strap Leather. Watch Bands for Carrera Calibre Monaco with deployment buckle clasp. Blue, Black, Brown, 19mm, 20mm, 22mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dismay.band


That looks like what I'm looking for. I'm going to get one and see how it works. If it works really well I might get some custom straps made that would fit that clasp.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

CLP said:


> I find I'm always in between holes or need a middle ground for when my wrist swells a bit, so I got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 15853768
> 
> 
> That or your have to find a deployant that uses underside tension against the strap to hold it in place instead of a peg that goes into one of the holes. I think Breitling has this style.
> 
> Formex also has a butterfly that has a micro-adjust feature.


What size punch is that? Have you had any blow outs because the holes are too close together?

I might go this route so I can still use the million straps I already have. And I don't ever sell used straps so it's not like I'm killing the resale value.


----------



## CLP

502 to Right said:


> What size punch is that? Have you had any blow outs because the holes are too close together?


2mm. Made the mistake of getting 1.5 and that's too small.

None yet. Have done NATO's as well.

Only thing you have to be careful of, especially on rubber straps with textured undersides, is punching it off-center.

Just did that on a tropic. So annoying.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I purchased the Formex clasp and while it's beautifully engineered, usability is something of a disaster. It's extremely fiddly to adjust and feels like version 1.0 of a product that could be greatly improved after (much) iterative development.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

CLP said:


> 2mm. Made the mistake of getting 1.5 and that's too small.
> 
> None yet. Have done NATO's as well.
> 
> Only thing you have to be careful of, especially on rubber straps with textured undersides, is punching it off-center.
> 
> Just did that on a tropic. So annoying.


That's good to know. I was going to get a 1.5mm punch.

Thanks.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

So I purchased a 2.0mm leather punch and a Tag Heuer style clasp and strap. I'll report back with how the experiments go. I think if I could get a better fit I'd wear straps more often (and I own plenty of them).


----------



## Rip_Murdock

CLP said:


> I find I'm always in between holes or need a middle ground for when my wrist swells a bit, so I got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 15853768
> 
> 
> That or your have to find a deployant that uses underside tension against the strap to hold it in place instead of a peg that goes into one of the holes. I think Breitling has this style.
> 
> Formex also has a butterfly that has a micro-adjust feature.


This tool arrived today. 2.0mm.

This works really nice. It punches clean holes and I can cut in half the spacing between holes. Plus, I usually use a deployant clasp so the holes will not be stressed.


----------



## CLP

Glad it works. Yes it was a great pickup for me too.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

UPDATE -------------

I just received the Tag Heuer style strap and deployant and this is a really good combination. It is like the Omega strap deployant but with unlimited micro adjustment capabilities.

The only downside is that strap options are limited. But I'm going to have Michael Knapp (of YouTube's Strap a Watch) make me a couple of custom cordovan straps that will look great on my Omega Seamaster 300m and last a long time.


----------



## robi1138

So this is pretty much what I'm looking for but apparently the formex version isn't that great and these other ones are watch brand specific and probably fairly expensive.

So has anyone else been able to find a relatively inexpensive version of a deployant clasp made for bands with holes (like your normal tang and buckle fastening) with micro adjustment capability?


----------

